# Sms "not found"



## gigab (30 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour à tous
Titulaire d'une ligne b&you et d'un iphone 5 je suis confronté depuis quelques semaines à des réceptions de sms "message not found" et expéditeur inconnu ....

Cela peut se passer n'importe quand et en général lorsque je viens d'éteindre et rallumer l'iPhone. Mais pas à chaque fois. 

Du côté de b&you, ils disent que tout est normal, que la ligne n'a pas de souci. Ils ne peuvent pas tracer la provenance de ce sms et ne le voient même pas ...

Ça m'embête car d'un autre côté un ami a essayé de m'envoyer un mms et je ne l'ai reçu qu'au bout de 3 envois ...

Quelqu'un parmi vous a eu le même souci ?
Comment faire pour que tout rentre dans ordre ? Par ce que finalement je ne sais pas si ma ligne fonctionne correctement :-(

Merci à tous pour votre aide ...




 ...


----------



## Alexandregsx (9 Mars 2014)

J'ai exactement le même problème depuis plusieurs jours, et Bouygues est incapable de me dire d'où ca viens.. Assez gênant !


----------



## michael67 (14 Avril 2014)

Salut
Ayant un forfait bouygues telecom j'ai également ce message SMS not found mais uniquement lorsque je redémarre mon iPhone 5.
Mais ce dont je suis sûre  c'est que ma ligne fonctionne très bien. 

Ce message le recevez vous également iPhone allumé?

Si oui combien de foi par jour ou semaine?

Vu que je le reçois que lorsque je le rallume c'est a dire rarement car il est allumé 95% du temps ça ne m'a jamais interpeller plus que ça.


----------

